# 23 Mimsa Panga



## Hook_It (Aug 11, 2012)

Recently bought a panga, currently waiting to get some fiberglass work done, but looking for a motor. And motor recommendations.

What are your thoughts?
Seems like the 90hp motors are all pretty similar in weight (and I think similar also to the 115). The Yamaha 70 is considerably less weight, but I don't want to be short on hp.

Thanks!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Hook_It said:


> Recently bought a panga, currently waiting to get some fiberglass work done, but looking for a motor. And motor recommendations.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> ...


I have a 115 hp on my 25' Immensa and it pushes it plenty fast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hook_It (Aug 11, 2012)

Does it squat much with the 115?

Thanks


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> I have a 115 hp on my 25' Immensa and it pushes it plenty fast.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What is 'plenty fast'? How fast with a full fishing load and 3-4 people? I'm really just curious.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Nice find. One day I am going to find the right deal on one.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a low hour 90 etec I'm thinking about selling. Panga boats are super cool. First boat I drove as kid.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Salty Dog said:


> What is 'plenty fast'? How fast with a full fishing load and 3-4 people? I'm really just curious.


Google 25 Imemsa running numbers. There is a thread on the Panga forum. Some guys rig the 25 with a 70. Currently building one with a 115 Merc 4 stroke with the upgraded lower unit to swing a bigger prop...30s easy cruise.


----------



## Tunakilla (May 22, 2004)

I have a 26 with a 175 Verado. With a 4 blade prop it will push high 40's, but I do have a top drive/T-top that adds a decent amount of weight. Could probably do better with a 3 blade or a different pitch but 30kts cruise and a quick hole shot is good enough for me. 175 is probably overkill for this rig, but I bought it used and its nice to be offshore in and out of plane and no lag at all on the verado.


----------



## salty_waders (Feb 13, 2006)

I was recently fishing from a 23' with a 70hp hp tiller and it seemed plenty. The ones Ive seen in Mexico and the Caribbean have between 70 and 90 hp. If you don't plan on having a bunch of weight then I'd go with 90. If you have batteries, live well, coolers, etc., then Id go with 115.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Just got done running the panga for the weekend.
Type of boat and motor: 25â€™ Immensa Panga high side with center console/t top. Yamaha 115 4 stroke. 
Fuel burn numbers:
Average fuel economy over the weekend was 5.4 mpg hand calculated. 
This number is based on mix use. Idling canals, running offshore for 28 miles and running in the icw. 
Top speed with 2 men, gear, and half tank of fuel was 42 mph. Efficient cruise is around 3800-4200 rpm which yields 5.9-6.0 mpg. Speed was around 30 mph. 
The whole weekend we burned 12.8 gallons of regular non ethanol gasoline and had as much on the water that you can have with your clothes on. 
We toughed it out to some state water spots and got skunked. Seas were 4 ft at 6-7 seconds. We were able to cruise at 3000 rpm making 17-20 mph. 
The panga is narrow and very weight sensitive. For the price paid for boat, motor, and trailer I feel like this is one of the better boat purchases.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Just got done running the panga for the weekend.
> Type of boat and motor: 25â€™ Immensa Panga high side with center console/t top. Yamaha 115 4 stroke.
> Fuel burn numbers:
> Average fuel economy over the weekend was 5.4 mpg hand calculated.
> ...


sounds rough as heck.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Just bought a 25 Imemsa Panga from Rod at Bayou to Bluewater. Have had a ton of different boats. Put a 115 Merc 4 stroke on it. Love the boat. Looks like the one above except with low sides. Great in chop. 6 ft beam visually takes a little getting used to but not a tippy boat. Gonna keep this one for a while.


----------



## flex (Jan 8, 2018)

I have always been so curious about those boats. How skinny do they run? 

I always figured they have to ride smoother than a normal bay boat in chop.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

flex said:


> I have always been so curious about those boats. How skinny do they run?
> 
> I always figured they have to ride smoother than a normal bay boat in chop.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I havenâ€™t tested the shallow limitations of the boat on plane yet. At rest or at idle speed it needs around 24 inches to float freely. The bow of the boat touches bottom first to give you a warning sign when your putt putting. 
Since, mine came from Mexico stacked up with others on the trailer of an 18 wheeler it is nowhere near perfect. I did have a shop in Port Isabel tear out the floor that came in the boat from Mexico since the stock floor is junk and will get spongy over time. While at the shop they built me some hatches in the stern corners, installed/glassed in a new floor, and installed an anchor locker w/ hatch up front. In the front of the boat I had them install the Moeler(sp) gas tank which holds 29.6 gallons of gas. Having that weight up front along with the anchor and cooler makes the boat ride into a head sea that much better. 
Bottom line is that this boat is a tool. It isnâ€™t the prettiest thing, but she rides good and can take more abuse than what I can tolerate. 
The only negative thing I can think of at this point is that the deck drains into the bilge. I have 2 bilge pumps down there, but I still donâ€™t like my deck draining into the bilge. Also, I installed trim tabs on mine. Looking back now I would not have those installed. It is very weight sensitive but arranging your passengers/load is no big deal. For the price tag of around 40k new, including all upgrades, I see this boat becoming popular around the Texas coast. The one thing that did get installed that has been getting used a lot is the jack plate. I think that is a must have if you want to get shallower in this style of boat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flex (Jan 8, 2018)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> I havenâ€™t tested the shallow limitations of the boat on plane yet. At rest or at idle speed it needs around 24 inches to float freely. The bow of the boat touches bottom first to give you a warning sign when your putt putting.
> Since, mine came from Mexico stacked up with others on the trailer of an 18 wheeler it is nowhere near perfect. I did have a shop in Port Isabel tear out the floor that came in the boat from Mexico since the stock floor is junk and will get spongy over time. While at the shop they built me some hatches in the stern corners, installed/glassed in a new floor, and installed an anchor locker w/ hatch up front. In the front of the boat I had them install the Moeler(sp) gas tank which holds 29.6 gallons of gas. Having that weight up front along with the anchor and cooler makes the boat ride into a head sea that much better.
> Bottom line is that this boat is a tool. It isnâ€™t the prettiest thing, but she rides good and can take more abuse than what I can tolerate.
> The only negative thing I can think of at this point is that the deck drains into the bilge. I have 2 bilge pumps down there, but I still donâ€™t like my deck draining into the bilge. Also, I installed trim tabs on mine. Looking back now I would not have those installed. It is very weight sensitive but arranging your passengers/load is no big deal. For the price tag of around 40k new, including all upgrades, I see this boat becoming popular around the Texas coast. The one thing that did get installed that has been getting used a lot is the jack plate. I think that is a must have if you want to get shallower in this style of boat.
> ...


I figured they would draft less than that. Still interesting. I have hunted with a guy that loves his. But I've never been on one or seen one in person.

Thanks for the info, wonder if the smaller ones draft a little less. Like a 20-22ft.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

flex said:


> I figured they would draft less than that. Still interesting. I have hunted with a guy that loves his. But I've never been on one or seen one in person.
> 
> Thanks for the info, wonder if the smaller ones draft a little less. Like a 20-22ft.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Donâ€™t hold me to that number. Thatâ€™s just an estimate based on this past weekend while we were shallow throwing the net for bait. Iâ€™ll measure the next time we have it shallow 
Iâ€™m sure the smaller versions draft less. When shopping for this one they offered different sizes. I did some research and concluded that the 25â€™ was the size for my application. I think they make 18-33 footers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## flex (Jan 8, 2018)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Donâ€™t hold me to that number. Thatâ€™s just an estimate based on this past weekend while we were shallow throwing the net for bait. Iâ€™ll measure the next time we have it shallow
> Iâ€™m sure the smaller versions draft less. When shopping for this one they offered different sizes. I did some research and concluded that the 25â€™ was the size for my application. I think they make 18-33 footers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Gotcha, I've been interested in them for a while just because i like the idea of how smooth they can take a chop, and they dont need a monster motor to scoot.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tunakilla (May 22, 2004)

I have a 26â€™ Imemsa with a 175 Verado and a t-top/tower drive. It will draft at rest and motor tilted, about 8â€. I have a big setback plate and an atlas jack plate and she will run very shallow. Havenâ€™t measured it but I imagine 12â€ hard sand and less in mud. Scared me several times in skinny water that I thought for sure was going to at least slow me down and it didnâ€™t affect the boat at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Tunakilla said:


> I have a 26â€™ Imemsa with a 175 Verado and a t-top/tower drive. It will draft at rest and motor tilted, about 8â€. I have a big setback plate and an atlas jack plate and she will run very shallow. Havenâ€™t measured it but I imagine 12â€ hard sand and less in mud. Scared me several times in skinny water that I thought for sure was going to at least slow me down and it didnâ€™t affect the boat at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what I have seen so far. Jack plate helps more at idle than running (Bob's). I have a Baumann 4 blade and it will throw you out the back if you don't hold on coming out of hole. 35 gallon tank under console is hard to burn in a weekend. 42 MPH top. I bought boat with hull and stringers. Rod had his guy put a coosa board deck in. Ordered console from Fla. that is tall for flush mount electronics. Never have had a boat that takes on enough water to worry about self bailing. I have two bilge pumps also but like being able to look at stern to see if any water in boat. Rod is a first class guy and worked very hard to make sure we were on the same page. Meek's rigged the motor..115 with Command Thrust lower unit. Have owned an Ibis, a redfish, a flats cat, and a pescador. This rides the best. Never ran in less than a foot on purpose. This will be great for what I do with my kids and I won't lose teeth in Galv Bay chop. Got stopped by Coasties first time out in Dec. They were first class guys..2 of the 4 guys were young and really were not aware of what pangas were used for down south besides fishing.. The senior guy was really impressed with boat.


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Have adjusted forward stop on trailer so boat is forward of this photo when on trailer.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

TOM WEBER said:


> This is what I have seen so far. Jack plate helps more at idle than running (Bob's). I have a Baumann 4 blade and it will throw you out the back if you don't hold on coming out of hole. 35 gallon tank under console is hard to burn in a weekend. 42 MPH top. I bought boat with hull and stringers. Rod had his guy put a coosa board deck in. Ordered console from Fla. that is tall for flush mount electronics. Never have had a boat that takes on enough water to worry about self bailing. I have two bilge pumps also but like being able to look at stern to see if any water in boat. Rod is a first class guy and worked very hard to make sure we were on the same page. Meek's rigged the motor..115 with Command Thrust lower unit. Have owned an Ibis, a redfish, a flats cat, and a pescador. This rides the best. Never ran in less than a foot on purpose. This will be great for what I do with my kids and I won't lose teeth in Galv Bay chop. Got stopped by Coasties first time out in Dec. They were first class guys..2 of the 4 guys were young and really were not aware of what pangas were used for down south besides fishing.. The senior guy was really impressed with boat.


This boat rides great. I'm very impressed with how it handles. It also looks really good too. The Coasties thought the boat would look better with about 3k lbs of cocaine onboard. Weber and I thought a few fishing rods and some Coors light was just fine


----------



## flex (Jan 8, 2018)

TOM WEBER said:


> This is what I have seen so far. Jack plate helps more at idle than running (Bob's). I have a Baumann 4 blade and it will throw you out the back if you don't hold on coming out of hole. 35 gallon tank under console is hard to burn in a weekend. 42 MPH top. I bought boat with hull and stringers. Rod had his guy put a coosa board deck in. Ordered console from Fla. that is tall for flush mount electronics. Never have had a boat that takes on enough water to worry about self bailing. I have two bilge pumps also but like being able to look at stern to see if any water in boat. Rod is a first class guy and worked very hard to make sure we were on the same page. Meek's rigged the motor..115 with Command Thrust lower unit. Have owned an Ibis, a redfish, a flats cat, and a pescador. This rides the best. Never ran in less than a foot on purpose. This will be great for what I do with my kids and I won't lose teeth in Galv Bay chop. Got stopped by Coasties first time out in Dec. They were first class guys..2 of the 4 guys were young and really were not aware of what pangas were used for down south besides fishing.. The senior guy was really impressed with boat.


Wow, i think I might start switching gears and look for a panga for my next project. With the way the front slopes up is it difficult to fish and cast off the very front of the nose?

Been looking at rebuilding an old century 2280 or Majek for my next boat, always jist thought panga looked sweet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavjock97 (Feb 2, 2016)

One of my favorite boats was a 23 Argos Panga that I sold 12 years ago. It's the only boat I regret selling. I bought it from an old guy that got it at a TPWD auction several years before I got it. It had been seized off some dopers running a load out of Playa Bagdad. It had been painted black inside and out with a rattle can and they had beefed up the transom. It had a 60 Mariner tiller drive on it, and the guy told me that it had a special lower unit so it could handle really heavy loads.

I was single then and had plenty of time, so I sanded and buffed off all the spray paint off, gel coated the interior a pretty seafoam green color and installed a wood floor. I used aluminum and white vinyl folding deck chairs for seating, and a bimini was really nice for keeping the sun off.

That boat would run 37 with 6 people in it, and 39 with just two. I was always amazed at the performance of that little boat in a heavy chop. I was in to chasing shrimp boats back then and routinely ended up 25 miles off shore in the afternoon. The run back was never as bad I figured it was going to be. I caught tarpon, reds, ling, tuna, crevalle and plenty of kings and snapper off that little boat. Simpler times.

If I still had it, I would put a 115 on a jackplate and really fly!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trolling motor in transom*

I have seen a bunch of guys put their trolling motors in the bow-

Anyone consider doing the set up like on whalers in the transom?

These are light boats so a 12 volt would suffice but I would have a second

I figured a bracket for easy removal would be key here too


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

Empty Pockets CC said:


> Just got done running the panga for the weekend.
> Type of boat and motor: 25â€™ Immensa Panga high side with center console/t top. Yamaha 115 4 stroke.
> 
> *The panga is narrow and very weight sensitive. *For the price paid for boat, motor, and trailer I feel like this is one of the better boat purchases.
> ...


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

alant said:


> Empty Pockets CC said:
> 
> 
> > Just got done running the panga for the weekend.
> ...


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

flex said:


> Wow, i think I might start switching gears and look for a panga for my next project. With the way the front slopes up is it difficult to fish and cast off the very front of the nose?
> 
> Been looking at rebuilding an old century 2280 or Majek for my next boat, always jist thought panga looked sweet.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


No... love how we did bow but you can do however you want.My son loves throwing net so we did it that way. Was originally gonna make this a father son build..Neither of us has the time. This is base a little over 10 k. That is hull and stringers. Go from there. Another question is how tippy. My girls did not like my Ibis because of no sides. The Ibis is rock steady on a drift. This boat move a little more but not much. When I was boarded by CG they were crawling all over boat and we were never was worried about the shift in weight. I have removable bow and stern lights. Will put console rail on at some point but want to be able to stand on console when I go to POC. Also may mount a removable rack for cooler/live well at rear of boat. I put thru hull for pump . Still have not decided on electronics. will get yellowskeeter to rig. Not much room at bottom of transom to mount transducer ..still trying to figure this out as well. Real busy at work now . Will try to decide this weekend . Boat before me went to Conroe with a 36v bow mount troll motor. If I put one on it will be on transom.


----------



## flex (Jan 8, 2018)

TOM WEBER said:


> No... love how we did bow but you can do however you want.My son loves throwing net so we did it that way. Was originally gonna make this a father son build..Neither of us has the time. This is base a little over 10 k. That is hull and stringers. Go from there. Another question is how tippy. My girls did not like my Ibis because of no sides. The Ibis is rock steady on a drift. This boat move a little more but not much. When I was boarded by CG they were crawling all over boat and we were never was worried about the shift in weight. I have removable bow and stern lights. Will put console rail on at some point but want to be able to stand on console when I go to POC. Also may mount a removable rack for cooler/live well at rear of boat. I put thru hull for pump . Still have not decided on electronics. will get yellowskeeter to rig. Not much room at bottom of transom to mount transducer ..still trying to figure this out as well. Real busy at work now . Will try to decide this weekend . Boat before me went to Conroe with a 36v bow mount troll motor. If I put one on it will be on transom.


Interesting. Thanks for the tips. Thats cheap for a new hull! I hadn't thought about the trolling motor.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

TOM WEBER said:


> No... love how we did bow but you can do however you want.My son loves throwing net so we did it that way. Was originally gonna make this a father son build..Neither of us has the time. This is base a little over 10 k. That is hull and stringers. Go from there. Another question is how tippy. My girls did not like my Ibis because of no sides. The Ibis is rock steady on a drift. This boat move a little more but not much. When I was boarded by CG they were crawling all over boat and we were never was worried about the shift in weight. I have removable bow and stern lights. Will put console rail on at some point but want to be able to stand on console when I go to POC. Also may mount a removable rack for cooler/live well at rear of boat. I put thru hull for pump . Still have not decided on electronics. will get yellowskeeter to rig. Not much room at bottom of transom to mount transducer ..still trying to figure this out as well. Real busy at work now . Will try to decide this weekend . Boat before me went to Conroe with a 36v bow mount troll motor. If I put one on it will be on transom.


Transducer:
We went with a chirp that hangs off the transom. We havenâ€™t torn it off yet in shallow water. It will read depth at a slow cruise. Water temp is built in. It has that sidescan stuff that is pretty cool to use while cruising the canals looking for fish under the lights at night. Havenâ€™t really got to play with it too much. 
Iâ€™ve thought about putting an ipilot up front and a wading platform/ladder combo on the stern for bay fishing but I doubt the ipilot motor shaft is long enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Found some pictures of the things Iâ€™ve been attempting to describe with words:






















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

I want to say Bow mount had a 60 inch shaft...it was huge. Will look hard at transom again. My past experience with shoot thru hull was not great in shallow water..ie less than 4 feet. Still thinking about wade ladder as well. Also my pic makes boat look like 30 plus degree incline up front. It's not when in water..no big deal and easy to stand on. Put hawse pipe to anchor locker on bow . Also all cleats are pop up. Livorsi deck and dock lights in blue. 10 foot Talon. Bob's not very helpful running but at idle can lift motor so thrust parallel as opposed to tilting motor up. Yours looks nice. My aft vertical does not go all the way to deck as per factory..can look into bilge. Plug on inside so can remove while running tho hopefully will never need to.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

TOM WEBER said:


> I want to say Bow mount had a 60 inch shaft...it was huge. Will look hard at transom again. My past experience with shoot thru hull was not great in shallow water..ie less than 4 feet. Still thinking about wade ladder as well. Also my pic makes boat look like 30 plus degree incline up front. It's not when in water..no big deal and easy to stand on. Put hawse pipe to anchor locker on bow . Also all cleats are pop up. Livorsi deck and dock lights in blue. 10 foot Talon. Bob's not very helpful running but at idle can lift motor so thrust parallel as opposed to tilting motor up


Gotcha. Good looking panga Tom. 
I went with CMC jackplate but wish I would have gone with a Bobâ€™s like you. 
I didnâ€™t go with the shoot thru just because I wanted to be able to accurately gauge water temp. I might pay for that decision soon enough. 
Totally agree with you on jackplate. Not much good running but worth it putt putting up shallow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice looking rides


----------



## Tunakilla (May 22, 2004)

Hereâ€™s mine
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

VERY nice...and cool dog


----------



## flex (Jan 8, 2018)

Y'all keep posting pictures of these things, I'm going to get myself put in the dog house! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## flex (Jan 8, 2018)

Hey, I've been searching the web, only found a few results. Where are you guys ordering the bare hulls in mexico? And i have not seen many used options. Would like to build a bare hull. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

IMO not worth risk/headache going to Mex. Guy in Corpus is the licensed importer. He sells to his distributors. I think there are 3-4 distributors in states. Rod Ferguson in San Leon is guy I dealt with, Bayoutobluewater.com if I remember correctly. Great guy..honest as they come. He is a retired SW airlines mechanic and really tries to help you put together a quality product. He will do as much or as little as possible to get you the boat you want.


----------



## flex (Jan 8, 2018)

TOM WEBER said:


> IMO not worth risk/headache going to Mex. Guy in Corpus is the licensed importer. He sells to his distributors. I think there are 3-4 distributors in states. Rod Ferguson in San Leon is guy I dealt with, Bayoutobluewater.com if I remember correctly. Great guy..honest as they come. He is a retired SW airlines mechanic and really tries to help you put together a quality product. He will do as much or as little as possible to get you the boat you want.


Thanks I'll look it up. If I'm unable to find a used project i may look new, i could buy a hull and do all the rigging, floor, etc. Myself and have a brand new boat probably at less cost than rebuilding an abused tunnel hull.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## LUapari (May 25, 2017)

Tunakilla said:


> Hereâ€™s mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd you get that tower? I'm tryiing to find someone to make one for my aquasport 222


----------



## Tunakilla (May 22, 2004)

LUapari said:


> Where'd you get that tower? I'm tryiing to find someone to make one for my aquasport 222


Previous owner had it installed. Pretty sure someone in port Oâ€™Connor built it, Iâ€™ll see if I can find out. If youâ€™re in corpus, Blue streak has always treated me right. They built a really nice t top for my pathfinder I owned several years ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LUapari (May 25, 2017)

Tunakilla said:


> Previous owner had it installed. Pretty sure someone in port Oâ€™Connor built it, Iâ€™ll see if I can find out. If youâ€™re in corpus, Blue streak has always treated me right. They built a really nice t top for my pathfinder I owned several years ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds good, if you could find out that would be awesome. Good looking boat btw


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

flex said:


> Thanks I'll look it up. If I'm unable to find a used project i may look new, i could buy a hull and do all the rigging, floor, etc. Myself and have a brand new boat probably at less cost than rebuilding an abused tunnel hull.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


That was my plan. Project for son and I...then I started looking at how I barely have time to fish, combined with his school/sports...was not going to be completed til 2025. Still have "little stuff" I need to do and can't find time. CAN fish it as is however. Know my way around Galv bay system fortunately. I would build it out with Coosa as opposed to plywood tho' wood will last forever if done correctly. Much less expensive . These boats run for years in Mex. with plywood and paint decks. Do it yourself and find a 3 or 4 year old motor and you may be good to go for less than 20k...maybe even 18.


----------



## flex (Jan 8, 2018)

TOM WEBER said:


> That was my plan. Project for son and I...then I started looking at how I barely have time to fish, combined with his school/sports...was not going to be completed til 2025. Still have "little stuff" I need to do and can't find time. CAN fish it as is however. Know my way around Galv bay system fortunately. I would build it out with Coosa as opposed to plywood tho' wood will last forever if done correctly. Much less expensive . These boats run for years in Mex. with plywood and paint decks. Do it yourself and find a 3 or 4 year old motor and you may be good to go for less than 20k...maybe even 18.


I'd bet i could do it for way less than that!

I have summers and holidays off, plenty of time to tinker.

Really appreciate the advice. 20' Panga would suit my growing kids and my needs perfect. My current rig is a 17.5 cajun special. Absolutely love it. But its a 2 man fishing rig. Not a family and kids rig.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

flex said:


> I'd bet i could do it for way less than that!
> 
> I have summers and holidays off, plenty of time to tinker.
> 
> ...


Stand in a 20 then stand in a 25. 25 is a multiuse long term boat IMO. Beachfront, nearshore, shallow bay and lots of room for 4 to cast and fish. Four on a 20 would be pretty crowded but I like not worrying about my ears when people are casting lures.


----------



## Hook_It (Aug 11, 2012)

Long time coming...
Got her back this past weekend, getting a new trailer the end of this month and still looking for a motor.
Thinking I'll get a 90hp Tohatsu 2stk, least expensive and seems to have good reviews.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Customizing one sled at a time 
Mobile Marine audio and electronics 
832-726-5513
www.yellowskeeter.com


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Very nice Hull.....but that 90 on a panga thatâ€™s 20â€™ is over kill

Go with a 70hp

They put 70 hp on 25â€™ pangas form the builder in Corpus


----------

